# Pats peak Race #8 March 5th



## Vortex (Mar 6, 2007)

Pats Peak March 5th
Temps 32 at arrival at 5.30 steadily and quickly dropping
very windy another cold night
Conditions Frozen Freeking solid

Results are not posted yet onPats web page, but they were forwared to Nastar so her are the inviduvual results
http://www.nastar.com/index.jsp?pagename=raceresults&race=54864&order=besthandicap&year=2007


Yes Tree_skier won again.  thats twice.  Very cool. :roll: 

 He had a feeling with his blazing 1st run.  The coarses were tuff last night. The Blue  one was better early, but fell apart late. The red one was a mess beginning to end.  A couple of nice moguls to add some spice. I nearly bit it, Ga2ski did. I bet he hurts today.

Anyway Ga2ski finised in the Gold range again.  His points keep us afloat.  Scott looked really strong and finished  well.  He gets better every week.

 Dave keeps telling me to step it up and I don'tuke: .

Roark and Skibum995 had cool other stuff to do and were not able to attend.  Charlie is healing and we should see him on snow later this month.

  Ga2ski informed me I need to mellow and change my attitude. Who does he think he is?;-) 

Point well taken.  Cranky bitch I was. Just want to win.:idea: 

We are back at it Thursday night.  I 'll try to linc the team and Pats info when  its up.

Props big time to Pats.  They opened just so we could race. Mountain was not open to the general public.  We all booked early no apres ski.  Dave and I were talking... this was a make up week.  Wonder if we need to do that in the future.  Really becomes a long season.  Got to credit Pats.... They did not make money on us, just showed alot of class.


----------



## hammer (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats...are you still the top team on Monday nights?


----------



## roark (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice job guys, sorry I couldn't be there. 

Will ditch the arrival of our company to be there on Thursday.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 6, 2007)

They drop the best and worst nights.  I would guess we still are in the running, but I don't know, nothing is posted on Pats web page yet.  One of us will post it when we see it.


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 6, 2007)

It's good to be king.  I was really nailing the red course untill the mogul field caused some late turns but pulled it together before the flats.  The blue course was just nasty death cookie filled ruts and am happy I didn't hurt myself.

ga2ski took a nasty spill on his second run but made the effort and got up to finish backward tele.

Roark needs to get his priorities straight.  race night is race night little things like spouses birthday need to be planned around race night commitments.  Also I didn't get the chance to bust on him for blowing me off sunday at Magic.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 6, 2007)

> Ga2ski informed me I need to mellow and change my attitude. Who does he think he is? :wink:



What?  Bob chill?  Huh?  :blink:  That's an idea!  :wink: :lol:


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 6, 2007)

Did I mention it feels got to win.

Bob, take off some of the clothes maybe you will go a little faster with less wind resistance.  Also take off the training wheels and let the skis run, release the the edges earlier and let the body cross over.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 6, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> Did I mention *it feels got* to win.



Spoken like a true champ.....

:lol:

:wink:


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 6, 2007)

Did we race last night??? I don't remember being there.  :roll: I'm alright . .  just a little sore, probably will hurt more tomorrow.  It is usually the second day after that hurts the most for me.

Dave - congrats on the win.

Bob - I understand your frustration, but I can't say anything as I skipped last week.

Scott keeps getting better . ..  that is for sure.

Looking at the team standing results ( no results for this week yet).   .. . we will be neck and with Team Ron Jeremy for first for Monday nights. Each teams drops their high and low score if I remember the correctly. Based on running an average of six best scores for us and RJ we are on top by only 0.098.  Defintely a tight race.

See you all on Thursday.


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 6, 2007)

wow, nice job everyone!!  some day i will make it out to watch you all on monday (i keep saying this...it might actually happen)


----------



## Vortex (Mar 6, 2007)

Results are up
http://www.patspeak.com/results/moni.txt
http://www.patspeak.com/results/mont.txt
http://www.patspeak.com/results/mons.htm

We finished 5th with 4 racers not bad.


Last week Dave and I each gave the team more points.  Dave finsihed 2 places higher this week and I stayed the same.
 Its all comes down to Ga2ski's points.


----------



## roark (Mar 6, 2007)

Really sorry I couldn't be there... my 2-4 pts would've been the difference...uke:  RJ's 1st week hurts their total before throwing out the worst/best, but unfortunately after throwing out the worst/best scores we're now in 2nd by .071. We'll need a good night Thursday.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't get the math.  No suprise.
 Don't sell yourself short Roark last week you were  a big help in points.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 7, 2007)

Roark - don't sell yourself "Bob" (I mean Short).

Look what would happen if you where there:
If you scored 2 points we whould have come in 2nd for the week and our weekly average (after removing the high and low) would only be 0.004 inches shorter than Ron Jeremy's

If you scored 3 points we whould have come in 2nd for the week and our weekly average (after removing the high and low) would be 0.029 inches longer than Ron Jeremy's

If you scored 4 points we whould have come in 2nd for the week and our weekly average (after removing the high and low) would be 0.068 inches longer than Ron Jeremy's.

Than again the same could be said if I showed last week.

All we can hope is the Mr. Alaskan Capital is still on the DL and we all ski fast on Thursday. Bring your game boyz.


----------



## roark (Mar 7, 2007)

"inches"... :razz:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2007)

Aw short jokes.   How freeking original.:razz:   God I hope you bring out that GS suit again and we get pictures.:idea:   I still can't spell. Edited my old post.

I'll be arriving between 5.30 and 6.  Hard to get out of work early twice in one week. Racing in my coat tonight, going to be cold.  I bet we are on Twister or even the normal day nastar coarse by the park.  My guess is the Thursday heavy hitters will get FIS.
Leaving right after my runs. Got to get set for Cannon on Friday. Blood work at 7am 1st. Needles for breakfast.  I'm sure Dave will have some motivational words of wisdom for us.uke:


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 8, 2007)

Maybe I'll bring the tigger costume for added warmth and wind resistance.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2007)

I would enjoy seeing tigger make a visit.


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 8, 2007)

I love how the GS suit makes an appearance on the colder nights.  Is tonight the night.

And for Bob my 9 yo daughter thinks she has outgrown her GS suit so I might have one for him, although it might not go around him, the height would be about right.


----------



## hammer (Mar 8, 2007)

Keep it up gentlemen...you're making my morning...:lol:


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry Folks - looks like I'm not going to making it tonight. I just found out I have to go to job site in Maine and won't be returning until Monday. The part that really blows is I'm not going to be able to ski all weekend now. GRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck and ski fast.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2007)

Work comes first and no issue.  
Hope plans change and you can get out over the weekend.   I was very close to bagging tonight as well. My 10am meeting was moved to 1 and know is sometime.  I think it just got cancelled.   A meeting and Lunch was moved to a meeting and dinner, then it was sometime later in the month. Still in flux.  I should make it and be fine know.  I hope Skibum995 does make it back if not so be it.


Ow Dave I'll wear the GS suit as long as its vintange 1970 stuff.  We can be twins.


----------



## roark (Mar 8, 2007)

Ga2: That sucks.

Reminder to everyone: I won't be there for the finals.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 8, 2007)

Just kidding about not being able to make it.  I was just trying to give Bob a reason to have his panties in a bunch.

See you between 5 and 5:30.


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 8, 2007)

and thats a pretty small bunch


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2007)

Ah you win you bastard. :razz:  I think you know me well enough that work is always 1st.  Probably more than it should be. :dunce:   I guess the post that you are our token AZ race girl on the River board got to you.:razz:

You might have said something about the finals, but I don't remember.  Too bad.  Dave will eat you share and sell your prize.


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 8, 2007)

I heard there was free food, too bad the beer isn't free.


----------

